# Fiktiver



## Verräter

Hallo,

was bedeutet das Wort "fiktiver"? 

Der Text sagt: _Es ist ein *fiktiver* esoterischer Geheimbund der Beginnt des 20. Jahrhunderts.

_Grüße.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Verräter said:


> was bedeutet das Wort "fiktiver"?
> 
> Der Text sagt: _Es ist ein *fiktiver* esoterischer Geheimbund der Beginnt (?)des 20. Jahrhunderts. _


 
Hola Verräter 

"fiktiv" significa "ficticio", que algo no es real. 

Aber der Satz ist grammatikalisch nicht richtig in Deutsch... ist er eine Übersetzung? Ich bin nicht sicher, was mit dem Satz gemeint ist... ¿Que la ficticia sociedad secreta esotérica se fundó (?) al principio del siglo XX?


----------



## Verräter

Danke schön starry. 
Nein, ich habe diese Auszug abgeschreibe von eine Text.
Aber es ist nicht "Beginnt", es ist  "Beginn".

Entschuldigung für meine Fehler.

Por lo que yo entiendo, la traducción sería algo así como "Es una ficticia sociedad secreta esotérica con comienzo en el siglo 20.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Verräter said:


> Danke schön starry.
> Nein, ich habe diese Auszug abgeschreibe von eine Text.
> Aber es ist nicht "Beginnt", es ist "Beginn".
> 
> Entschuldigung für meine Fehler.


 
Kein Problem Verräter. Sólo: la frase todavía no tiene sentido para mi. 

Mmmh 

Von wem ist dieser Satz? Hast du mehr Kontext?


----------



## Aurin

¿No puede ser que es "zu Beginn"? Entonces tendría sentido.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Aurin said:


> ¿No puede ser que es "zu Beginn"? Entonces tendría sentido.


 
Hahaha, super Aurin 

Ein kleines Wort, ein großer Schritt für den Satz.


----------



## Aurin

Verräter, Verräter: no copiaste bien. La frase es así:
Quelle
Die *Vril-Gesellschaft* ist ein fiktiver esoterischer Geheimbund, der Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts in Deutschland entstanden sein soll.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Buena investigación Aurin 


Ein paar kleine Verbesserungen, Verräter:



Verräter said:


> Dankeschön starry. Nein, ich habe diesen Auszug abgeschrieben von einem Text.


----------



## Verräter

Hm...no sabía que el texto era tomado de esa página. Lo cierto es que me lo entregaron en un folio por lo que no puse el enlace.

Gracias por el aporte Aurin. 
Entonces, ¿es correcto escribir "der Beginn"?

Gracias por las correcciones Starry.


----------



## starrynightrhone

> Entonces, ¿es correcto escribir "der Beginn"?


 
No, lo siento Verräter....

_"Es ist ein fiktiver esoterischer Geheimbund zu Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts."_

La solución de Aurin


----------



## Verräter

Entonces el artículo tiene un error. Ok, a mí tampoco me sonaba bien.
Gracias.


----------



## Aurin

Verräter said:


> Entonces el artículo tiene un error. Ok, a mí tampoco me sonaba bien.
> Gracias.


_"Es ist ein fiktiver esoterischer Geheimbund zu Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts."_
Die *Vril-Gesellschaft* ist ein fiktiver esoterischer Geheimbund, der Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts in Deutschland entstanden sein soll.
_Es ist ein *fiktiver* esoterischer Geheimbund der Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts._


----------

